# Toilet problem



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

About twice a week one of the upstairs toilets starts shaking and making a noise like an out of balance clothes dryer. I can make it stop by flushing the toilet. It sounds like there is some air trapped in the pipes but I really don't know what the problem is. Any advice on what it is and how to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

Sounds like you have a plugged drain vent. It acts like it's plugged between where the upstairs toilet ties in and the roof outlet. You can get on the roof and feed a fish tape through it, or a small sewer snake. That should take care of it. It might be a dirt daubers nest or something like that.


----------



## rjmasterplumber (Sep 2, 2011)

Buffalo1 said:


> About twice a week one of the upstairs toilets starts shaking and making a noise like an out of balance clothes dryer. I can make it stop by flushing the toilet. It sounds like there is some air trapped in the pipes but I really don't know what the problem is. Any advice on what it is and how to fix it?
> 
> Thanks


 Try changing the fill valve or also make sure shutoff valve down below and to the left is fully open.


----------

